# Need Pomp Recipe!!!



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to pier at 7. I was determined to catch my limit on Pomps for the first time today, but after getting bit off three times by spanish, I changed my mind. Put 4 16-18in spanish in the cooler by 11 when the pomps showed up. Changed my mind again and this is what's for dinner (if I can get someone to post a good recipe!!)


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Cut head off..Gut..Cut slits in fish..Season with favorite seasoning..Ms Dash or such..Some olive oil or butter and on the grill..Shut yo mouth good..If you want another recipe look at old posts..There are plenty of them


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I posted my favorite recipe yesterday. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic322812-17-1.aspx


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fillet, smoke, eat.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, Ultralite has a killer Pomp recipe.... Check his out, might be in the recipe section or on one of his surf fishing reports.............


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

fillet. butter. salt/pepper. lemon juice. wrap in aluminum foil. bake at 400 for 15min.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Jon (4/22/2009)*fillet. butter. salt/pepper. lemon juice. wrap in aluminum foil. bake at 400 for 15min.


after 15 mins, pull it out and add shreaded cheese and put back in the oven untill cheese is melted.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (4/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Jon (4/22/2009)*fillet. butter. salt/pepper. lemon juice. wrap in aluminum foil. bake at 400 for 15min.
> ...


never thought about that.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

never thought of adding cheese? adding cheese must cross my mind 15 or 20 times a day :toast


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Fillet both sides, leaving the skin on. cut out the rib bones. Brush with olive oil, then brush withgarlic salt andbutter. Place skin side down on the grill and don't turn it over. Pomp on the grill - you can't beat it!


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Fillet and lightly dredge in flour. Put themin some medium hot olive oil, cook abut 5 min flip and cook around another 5. That is some good stuff and you get sort of a fried fish taste and you are using olive oil which is good for you.


----------

